# Nicotine Buzz - what smokes



## kanadakid (Jul 19, 2004)

Boys n Girls,


I personally don't like getting a nicotine buzz and don't like sugar (to get rid of it). personally, I don't think full bodied goes hand and hand with nicotine buzz.

Think we should put together a list of cigars that giv e the buzz and those that don't. i know some build up a tolerance so it may be somewhat different for some folks. But there are some cirgars that are definetly heavier on the nicotine.....which doesn't add positive flavors anyway. 


Nicotine buzz No Buzz

la Veijha Habbana Early years Montesino Mad
RYJ reseva Real
Teamo RYJ Maduro
Paratgas 10
Industrial Press (Wow !) HDM Mad
Drew Natural white Rabbit
Carlos torano ?? Carlos torano 1916
Padron 1964 Mad
La gloria series R (Slightly) H upman


like to see your list of buzz cigars.....don't want to waste my time with them.


Thanks


kid


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I don't know why but I don't get a buzz from cigars. I do notice when there is an overload of nicotine because I get a tingle or almost electric feeling which ruins the taste of a cigar. That taste is what'll make me put it out right away. I like full bodied cigars that taste good because they are aged, have tobacco that has been carefully selected and come from a good source. Strong is not always a good indicator. Example: CAO Brazilia or LGC Series line, strong smokes, lots of flavor, not a lot of buzz. 

Where are you from in Canada?

Me=Hamilton Ont


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

I get a buzz from the following

Oliva O Bold and Maduro only the larger sizes.
Sometime a Padron 1964 anni but not always
Perdomo Estate Selection, once again not all of the time.
JdN Antano most of the time.

I found that it is more of the situation than the cigar.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Bucanero Salsa
Joya de Nicuragua Antaro 1970 
LFD Double Ligero Chisel Maduro
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte
Most Indian Tabac Maduro (except the Rocky Patels)
Puck by Indian Tabac (a Sun Grown wrapper available @ Mom's and CI; think its the same wrapper as Industrial Press)
PAM 64 (haven't had a '26 yet)

It has seemed to me that many of the cigars that give me a huge buzz are the ones that taste the best as well. I just make sure I eat something with a lot of Protein in it before smoking one of these, and also drink Ginger Ale afterwards.

Matt


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

I recently had a CAO Mx2 torp that kicked my butt.

I tried two from a local dealer. The first was good but no buzz.

The other one layed in the humi for 3 months and POW it had major buzz

I chalk this up to someone rolled a little extra into that cigar.


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

Joya de Nicaragua Antano
Partagas Black Label
LGC Serie R Maduro

Those the three that have at one time or another, gave me a buzz.


----------



## wouldestous (Jan 1, 2000)

often depends on how full my belly is when i smoke. reliable woozy smokes include:
lfd dbl ligero chisel mad
el rico habano
joye de nicaragua antano


----------



## kellydontwanttasleep (Aug 20, 2004)

dosen't tobbaco lose nicotine when aged more then 4 years? and i've smoked cigars from before i was born and some still have a kick. so could it be something eles?


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

The CAO Brazilia always seems to do the trick for me.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

*Don't usually get a buzz....*

Only had one once with a Padron 1964 nat.


----------



## kanadakid (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Don't usually get a buzz....*



SeanGAR said:


> Only had one once with a Padron 1964 nat.


Sean,

That's funny because the 1964s are one of the flavorful smokes that don't give me a buzz. As a matter of fact I'm finding that I like nicaraguan cigars.
They have a very unique flavor.

Opus X s for example are buzz city for me.

Woulddy.......if you eat before smoking does that help ?

kid


----------

